
Rackspace Announces Availability of Production Ready Cloud Powered by OpenStack - aritraghosh007
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/rackspace-announces-availability-production-ready-130000998.html
======
swombat
This seems like a fluff marketing piece. What is it doing on HN?

~~~
jarito
It's a press release. Here is the blog post, maybe a bit better
([http://www.rackspace.com/blog/next-generation-rackspace-
clou...](http://www.rackspace.com/blog/next-generation-rackspace-cloud-
servers/))

------
cs702
Smells like a big win for Ubuntu 12.04.

